# How to nail a job in the snowboarding industry?



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

So I was thinking, it is going to suck to grow up and get a 9:00 to 5:00 job at some place that I will most likely hate. I'm going to hate waking up everyday, and get no sleep every night. Whether I make a lot of money or not, I am going to have to throw away AT LEAST 8 hours of everyday. You take another 8 hours of everyday out for sleep. That leaves you only 8 hours and who knows to what societal bullshit that will go to. 

SO, I thought why not get a job that I like? Now, it doesn't have to be in the snowboard industry; it could be surfboards, longboards, freebords, or skateboards. I'm not talking about being a professional, a retailer, etc. I mean building boards. 

Let me elaborate. I don't mean literally building boards, more theoretically. A couple of years ago, I decided I wanted to be a physicist. Unfortunately that means either making bombs or spaceships and working way more than 40 hours a week. I find physics interesting, but not enough to throw my life away for the government. 

So one day I was thinking, who comes up with all this snowboard technology? Board material like all the different types of wood, fiber glass, UHMW, basalt, bio- plastic beans, board technology like concave, rocker, drop through, bowl, camber. I mean check out all the technologies of rocker and camber combo Lib Tech has ... Lib Tech Snowboards » Snowboard Technology

So if I were to sum this relentless rant up, it would be.. Who are these people, and how do I become one of them; are they physicists, biologists, chemists, botanists, environmentalists? *How do I nail a job in the snowboarding industry?*


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's all who you know.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> BurtonAvenger
> It's all who you know.


That pretty much sums it up for any good job in any industry, it's amazing how many college grads who's major was beer and pussy get good jobs they have have no qualifications for.

It kind of sums up corporate america nowadays, all the these dumbass HR managers hire people off a piece of paper, a few questions answered correctly and who your daddy is. And the results are what we have all around us.


----------



## mjcutri (Jan 5, 2012)

*Engineers*



cntthnko1 said:


> ...So if I were to sum this relentless rant up, it would be.. Who are these people, and how do I become one of them; are they physicists, biologists, chemists, botanists, environmentalists? *How do I nail a job in the snowboarding industry?*


It would be mechanical, chemical, and material science engineers who do all the R&D for that stuff. The scientists develop the theoretical stuff, but it is the engineers who put those theories into practice. If you really enjoy physics, I highly recommend going into mechanical engineering. It uses a lot of physics, but it is also one of the most versatile engineering degrees and allows you to go into a number of different fields.
As for getting into the industry, do internships/co-ops while you are in school for companies in the industry you want to work in. That is the best way to get a job once you graduate, because the you will have an "in" with at least one company and also have experience and know people in that industry as well. And don't worry about how much you get paid during your internship (if at all, but most engineering internships actually pay pretty well) because any experience you get will more than pay for itself once you graduate.
I'm speaking from experience here, I graduated from the University of Michigan in mechanical engineering, and I also loved physics in high school.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

As someone who went with the 9-5 route, it ain't so bad. Sure there are days that I hate my job, but then there are days that I like it a lot. It ebbs and flows.

I used to think it would be awesome to make snowboards/longboards/surfboards - and I still do. Unfortunately, the me that was going through college 5 years ago didn't really see eye to eye with the me thats sitting at my work desk dreaming about snowboarding and trolling snowboard forums instead of responding to emails.

I know a lot of people that try really hard to avoid the 9 to 5 gig but don't for a second think that it will prevent you from doing what you love. If you're worried about not having enough time to ride then try and set yourself up with a job that will help you get what you want when you're not working.

The best thing about my job? It's only Monday to Friday, meaning I have weekends completely off. What do I do in the winter? I coach middle and high school snowboarders at a mid-sized hill in New Hampshire. Its no Jackson or Tahoe, but I get to lap the park and goof around with kids all winter long and its a blast. I get tingly knowing that in a few months I'll be up there meeting the new batch of kids and riding all day long, every weekend between late November and late March.

It's all in how you approach what you want to do. And work hard at it. To do what I do in the winter, I essentially work 7 days a week for 4 months. But hey, it lets me do what I love and I get a free ski pass out of it.

Knowing people is a big plus as well. Get in with the folks in the area you want to work and you'll be well on your way to happiness and butterflies. Easier said than done, I know. Good luck.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> The snowboarding industry typically is not going to pay very well and the competition for those R&D positions is fierce and you are not going to be able to just walk in without a lot of hands on work experience on your resume and get a job that pays.
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but you have to pay your dues which means busting your ass and maybe working for a few years in an industry you don`t really like. Better get used to it early and figure out ways to cope with it or you are going to be one of those guys always chasing a dream but never quite having the credentials to "nail it".
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I strongly disagree with the bolded bit. We spend way too large a proportion of our lives on our job/career/work to approach it as a necessary evil/means to end. It would be a very sad live where we spend half our waking hours 'playing' just to compensate for the suffering/unhappiness/lack of fulfillment from work. That is just so incredibly limiting and defeatist.

It is also limits what we can achieve in life, both for ourselves and for society. Personally, I refuse to artificially limit myself in this way.
Other than possibly my GF, my work has been the greatest source of fulfillment and happiness in my life. There are many things that I enjoy (including boarding, obviously), but none these have the same significance to me or define me to the same extent as my work does - that is why choose to spend more time at work than on the mountain or with other activities.
However, it is not only a question of enriching our own lives, but also of the contribution we can and do make to society. If I had I spend less time and effort on my work, many people would be worse off - some of them significantly so.


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

This post reminds me of a kid in my middle school class way back when..The teacher said..."Brad, why aren't you paying attention" and Brad told the teacher in a very obnoxious and disrespectful manner (while wearing his 10 sizes to big jnco jeans and Roces tshirt, "I don't have to do this crap...I'll be a professional skater." Anyways...fast forward 20 years and he is now working for an insurance company....real life happens


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Hktrdr,
If I may, how old are you.



Engage_Mike said:


> This post reminds me of a kid in my middle school class way back when..The teacher said..."Brad, why aren't you paying attention" and Brad told the teacher in a very obnoxious and disrespectful manner (while wearing his 10 sizes to big jnco jeans and Roces tshirt, "I don't have to do this crap...I'll be a professional skater." Anyways...fast forward 20 years and he is now working for an insurance company....real life happens


Wisdom in dem-dar-words









** Engagne-Mike had to giggle about your location, sorry, Orlando and snowboarding not exactly a great mix hahahaaa **


----------



## Engage_mike (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL...ya the Florida heat keeps me foaming at the mouth for every season...I started snowboarding 3 years ago now on a family trip to Snowshoe Mt. and have made it back every year since to different east coast locations...A trip a year is all I get with 3 days of slopes time...not as lucky as a lot of you guys but I'll continue to make it a vacation as long as I can...goal is to get good enough to teach my 1 year old daughter some day  Then once she is hooked...it becomes a mandatory trip


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

slyder said:


> Hktrdr,
> If I may, how old are you.


Not sure if it matters, but I am 35.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Seriously, the world today is all about having inside connections. I'm learning this more and more everyday, and when I think about it almost every good opportunity I've had has come from "knowing someone" who put in a good word or offered the direct opportunity. The days of having an accomplished resume and getting the job because you are the most qualified seem to be waning, which is why it's essential that in whatever you do you keep good relationships with people who have administrative power, and make an impression on them.

Getting a specific degree that is applicable towards snowboard R&D will not guarantee you anything, but a college degree is a great thing to have, and the experience will make you a much more intellectual person. If you do go to college, make sure you're making connections on the side and probably doing grunt work in the industry to get yourself known.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Whoa dude, settle down. No need to get all defensive. I think you took my points way too personal and a bit out of context.
> 
> I am not saying that your choice of work or career is irrelevant. What I am saying is that it is a mistake to wrap 100% of your self worth, fulfillment and happiness in your work.
> 
> ...


Wolfie, I think it is you who is getting a bit defensive here - I just stated that I disagreed with what you wrote 
And I stand by my points.

Your last post is some pretty serious backpedaling from the previous one: 


Snowolf said:


> If you look to your "work" or "career" for your sense of fulfillment, you are paving a rough road ahead for yourself. Consider your "job" or "career" as a means to an end only.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

hktrdr said:


> Not sure if it matters, but I am 35.


SORRY hktrdr, I got your message mixed up with the OP'er, it was more directed at his age 
My bad


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> How? I think I said essentailly the same thing....:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, those are two completely different (and to some degree contradictory) statements...

FWIW, I tend to agree with the second one.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

if work was fun it wouldn't be called work...:cheeky4:


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Seriously, the world today is all about having inside connections. I'm learning this more and more everyday, and when I think about it almost every good opportunity I've had has come from "knowing someone" who put in a good word or offered the direct opportunity. The days of having an accomplished resume and getting the job because you are the most qualified seem to be waning, which is why it's essential that in whatever you do you keep good relationships with people who have administrative power, and make an impression on them.
> 
> Getting a specific degree that is applicable towards snowboard R&D will not guarantee you anything, but a college degree is a great thing to have, and the experience will make you a much more intellectual person. If you do go to college, make sure you're making connections on the side and probably doing grunt work in the industry to get yourself known.


If I may butt in here...I think Hobo said it right.

Regardless, bottom line is you should set yourself up to be happy. Ask yourself what that means and how you can achieve it.

But don't necessarily think that trying to break into the snowboard business as a R+D or board maker will make you happy. One of the best pieces of advice I ever received was to "open your mind to your goals" There are many ways to get what you want.

On another note, nowadays most young people jumping into the workforce move all over before finding their niche. That means moving up and down the ladder, sideways and even jumping off and starting new.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> No they are not. In the first statement, I said that if you look to your work or career for your sense of fulfillment, you were paving yourself a hard road.
> 
> The second statement is a clarification on the first statement as a result of your misinterpreting my meaning. I still maintained that it was a mistake to look at your work as your source of fulfillment. Instead of accepting my stated intent and clarification of meaning, you now want to argue what my actual intent was as if you somehow can read my mind.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that is bullshit. What you are saying now is a significant departure from your first post ('Consider your "job" or "career" as a means to an end *only*.' (emphasis mine)). It might not have been your original intent, but it is what you wrote.
No need to obfuscate or deny it - you are better than that.

In either case, I respect your opinion - even if I disagree with it. I am not attacking your view, let alone you. Just like you, I am just expressing an opinion. And I am certainly not claiming that my opinion outweighs yours - or anybody else's for that matter. What gives you that idea?

Finally, at no point did I posit that work was the *only* (potential) source of happiness and fulfillment or that anybody should ‘put all the eggs in one basket’. Please do not put words in my mouth. Again, you are better than that.

Anyway, we certainly have gone well OT and I do not think we are addressing the OP’s issue any longer 
I will let this rest.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's all who you know.





mjcutri said:


> It would be mechanical, chemical, and material science engineers who do all the R&D for that stuff. The scientists develop the theoretical stuff, but it is the engineers who put those theories into practice. If you really enjoy physics, I highly recommend going into mechanical engineering. It uses a lot of physics, but it is also one of the most versatile engineering degrees and allows you to go into a number of different fields.
> As for getting into the industry, do internships/co-ops while you are in school for companies in the industry you want to work in. That is the best way to get a job once you graduate, because the you will have an "in" with at least one company and also have experience and know people in that industry as well. And don't worry about how much you get paid during your internship (if at all, but most engineering internships actually pay pretty well) because any experience you get will more than pay for itself once you graduate.
> I'm speaking from experience here, I graduated from the University of Michigan in mechanical engineering, and I also loved physics in high school.


This is the best advice in this thread imo.



slyder said:


> Hktrdr,
> If I may, how old are you.


Yea I think you meant to ask the OP, which is a good question I was wondering.



sheepstealer said:


> If I may butt in here...I think Hobo said it right.
> 
> Regardless, bottom line is you should set yourself up to be happy. Ask yourself what that means and how you can achieve it.
> 
> ...



So i think SW and hktrdr here are kinda talking across each other and not actually on the same points, in terms of kinds of jobs, where you are at in them timewise, the way you each personally emote to your jobs, etc, this is a multifaceted argument. 

For me, for example, the most pressing issue with this guy is age. My motivation to work 15 or 20 years ago was much different than it is now. Even though I have been in the same field, only in the last 2 or 3 years have I really come into my own, and its a whole new ballgame. Not to mention its one of the best choices aside from being pro or spoiled if you just wanna ride a shitload. (I'm speaking of the restaurant industry, I cook, make sushi, am the boss of my kitchen so I work whenever I'm not riding and hiking).

The answers here are just so many choices. How is the OP's work ethic? Is it inborn? Learned? The carreer choice for people who were in college with me 20 years ago taking pre-med, who went straight to med school, then became DR.s is going to be such a different point of view than that of a truck driver, hammer swinger or fish cutter (I drove a 24 foot box truck during summers in college and also roofed from like '97-'03 hehe). For some people its about money. Others its about kids. Others snowboarding.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

hktrdr said:


> Sorry, but that is bullshit. What you are saying now is a significant departure from your first post ('Consider your "job" or "career" as a means to an end *only*.' (emphasis mine)). It might not have been your original intent, but it is what you wrote.
> No need to obfuscate or deny it - you are better than that.
> 
> In either case, I respect your opinion - even if I disagree with it. I am not attacking your view, let alone you. Just like you, I am just expressing an opinion. And I am certainly not claiming that my opinion outweighs yours - or anybody else's for that matter. What gives you that idea?
> ...



Always funny how the person being a douche feels the need to write out a condescending post and end it with "I will let this rest" 

Keep feeding that ego


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to give you the gods honest truth about the snowboard industry from someone that's paid his dues, worked his ass up from the most grunt level, has done product development with companies, marketing, blah blah blah. This goes out to all you people thinking you know as well.

If you're going to be in the snowboard industry don't be in it because you wanted a "fun" job and you think it'll be cool. We have enough dumb fucks like that which contribute absolutely nothing to it and are just clock punchers doing the 9 to 5. Literally this industry for most jobs functions on a Monday to Friday 9 to 5 work schedule, trade shows, and on snow demo's are a bit different.

Oh but no that's not how the snowboard industry surely is. They party, shred, and sell fun for a living it has to be great. Fuck no it's a job that sucks your soul clean and you never ride. 

Average days on snow as of the end of January for 90% of the snowboard industry that I work with is somewhere between 1 and 10. Average days on snow for me since I worked retail and ran the website? Over 100. See the difference here. Average days my friends in R & D get in their first three years? Maybe 25 a year counting trips to Hood in the summer to finalize product. 

It is all who you know and what you can give them. Oh you have a college degree, cool, so does the kid sitting next to you, and the one next to him. But see that guy with the long hair, untucked shirt, and lack of professionalism? Yeah that guy over there was a pro, am, regional rider, shop kid, friend of a TM, friend of a rep, etc. etc. He worked in a shop, did some R&D and has 0 book learning in any capacity. He actually taught himself what he needs to know, this is the guy that's going to get the job over any of you. It gets even better if he has all that and then went to college and has a degree in mechanical engineering and what not. See Sean Tedore head designer for Capita for example or Paul McGinty from Ride. 

Now you want to talk about necessary evils, we live in a capitalist economy a job is that evil to afford a life. But the fact that a job is somehow dictated as being what makes or breaks a person is bullshit. Some people it is, some people it isn't it's all in your choices in life. I'm not a rich man by any means in sense of money but I will say this I clocked more pow days while you were sitting in an office and that's priceless. 

If you want a career that has you working more than living that's your choice and if you get joy from it cool, if you don't once again it's your choice. Me personally I realized at a young age that I would do whatever it took to snowboard as much as I can. I look around at my friends that shared those same goals. Ones divorced with a kid and works at a local garage as a shitty mechanic, another is a tile setter with 3 kids, 1 almost made it to being super pro then blew himself out and is now doing the PGA thing and killing it, another works in the marketing department at a resort riding over 150 days a year, and then there's me my choices have allowed me to shred more days a year than all of you people arguing combined, I work with hundreds of companies on various product development from boots to boards and outerwear, I've seen my ideas used in countless boards that bring people satisfaction. Maybe I'm an exception or maybe it was those career choices at 15 years old that paved the way for me to be able to do what I want. 

The truth is the snowboard industry is high school, it's small, we all know each other, we don't like outsiders, degrees, education, etc. etc. don't mean shit to us. It's who you know, what you bring to the table by knowing these people, and a harder work ethic than a cubicle jockey punching keys trying to make it to the next day. 90% of all people in the industry got their start in a shop at some level and that retail floor position is valued more than people will admit.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

^ :thumbsup:

/endthread


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> have known people who became so focused on placing their entire sense of self worth on their career that when for either an economic downturn or an injury or illness, they could not work in their career, they literally self destructed emotionally and mentally. My next door neighbor was a very wealthy, successful airline pilot who flew for UPS earning about $230K a year, flying 12 days a month. Guy had a heart attack and related health problems and lost his FAA medical. Three months later, one night at about 2:00 AM we heard the gunshot; guy blew his brains out. His entire sense of self worth was 100% tied to his job and he could not cope with suddenly having it ripped away from him......


^^^^^^^^^
WELL SAID

I worked in my families business for over twenty five years, started out sweeping floors and cleaning shitters. Made my way up to running the whole thing and then had it all ripped away from me by another underhanded family member.

This wasn't a bullshit ma and pa business, we did many millions of dollars of sales each year. I devoted my whole life to it working an average of 80 hours a week and sacrificed so much time I can never get back. 

Only good thing to come out of it was the family member who fucked me ran it into the ground and went bankrupt within three years, it sucked to see it happen after putting my whole life into a business that was started by my grandfather and was in operation for almost 80 years.

It took me about 5 years to get over it, I never thought about taking my life over it, but it was my whole life. I will never go back to that.


----------



## Cal (May 29, 2012)

HoboMaster said:


> Seriously, the world today is all about having inside connections. I'm learning this more and more everyday, and when I think about it almost every good opportunity I've had has come from "knowing someone" who put in a good word or offered the direct opportunity. The days of having an accomplished resume and getting the job because you are the most qualified seem to be waning, which is why it's essential that in whatever you do you keep good relationships with people who have administrative power, and make an impression on them.
> 
> Getting a specific degree that is applicable towards snowboard R&D will not guarantee you anything, but a college degree is a great thing to have, and the experience will make you a much more intellectual person. If you do go to college, make sure you're making connections on the side and probably doing grunt work in the industry to get yourself known.


Damn straight, anybody here a civil engineer with an undergrad position open for me


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Obviously it is awesome when a person manages to do a job or pick a career that they love, but often many. many people have to do a job that they are not excited about, even temporarily, because it is what is available to them or the only one that pays them what they need to live a full life.


Exactly, I used to love what I do but after awhile the shine wears off and it is just another job. I thought about changing careers a couple of times but the line of work that I am in provides me the opportunity to live comfortably, raise a family and travel whenever the mood arises. Like SW stated, for most people a job is just a means to enjoy your real passions.


----------



## Vaporeon (Aug 1, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's all who you know.


So important. Start small at your local shop. 


Probably best to move to Colorado or near the snow


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Tbh snowboarding is my hobby and I would never want it to be my job. I work in the restaurant business and on my time off I don't want to deal with anything that has to do with restaurants. Snowboarding is my Zen time, if it was my work time I would not feel the same way because with work comes caring and being productive. Two thing I don't really do while snowboarding.


----------



## Vaporeon (Aug 1, 2012)

jdmccright said:


> Tbh snowboarding is my hobby and I would never want it to be my job. I work in the restaurant business and on my time off I don't want to deal with anything that has to do with restaurants. Snowboarding is my Zen time, if it was my work time I would not feel the same way because with work comes caring and being productive. Two thing I don't really do while snowboarding.



What a beautiful post


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's all who you know.


...and who knows you.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

jdmccright said:


> Tbh snowboarding is my hobby and I would never want it to be my job. I work in the restaurant business and on my time off I don't want to deal with anything that has to do with restaurants. Snowboarding is my Zen time, if it was my work time I would not feel the same way because with work comes caring and being productive. Two thing I don't really do while snowboarding.


This and BurtonAvenger's post are all you need to know about this topic.

Mixing your hobby with your profession isn't usually the best move. I know people have success with it and it's very possible, but for the vast majority, your hobby becomes a chore and you give it up. I used to love airplanes and went into aerospace engineering because of it, and now I hate airplanes. I started working on getting a pilot's license about the same time I got out of college and landed a job in the aerospace industry, but I ended up giving up on getting a license because I was just sick of dealing with planes all the time. 

Similarly, I stare at a computer all day at work and the last thing I do when I get home is get on a computer.


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> This is the best advice in this thread imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am 16 years old. My work ethic is well.. I'm ranked third in my class. I started college already and plan on finishing at least a year by the time I graduate high school. I'm quite radical when it comes to opinions on society, politics, lifestyle, etc. For one, I don't believe in the education, political, or economic system the world has right now. But I'm just rambling on now. 



Vaporeon said:


> So important. Start small at your local shop.
> 
> 
> Probably best to move to Colorado or near the snow


Yea, I am planning on going to college at Boulder, Colorado. I live in Pennsylvania and it sucks; it snowed twice last winter. 

Nevertheless, the advice was great guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The snowboard industry is not for the faint of heart. It's probably worse than you're nine to five shitty ass desk job. Find a profession you love and make it work with riding. I'm gonna be a teacher. Great pay. I love it. Can run the ski club. Get winter break. Snow days. And ya get out around three. It's an amazing job. If you think you'll like it do it. But if you don't, don't even try it. There are already enough idiot in charge of classrooms. 

Ultimately. Do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## StimulisRK (Jul 5, 2012)

1. Get into engineering: Mechanical, Chemical, or Materials engineering. Or Industrial Design. Those are both 2 great majors to get into even if you don't go the snow industry route. Or even on the business/marketing/management side of things, that will open you up to alot of jobs at resorts. 

2. Get a job at your local shop (this can be HARD). If you can though, keep it - talk to everyone, meet everyone, get to know all the company reps that come through. Getting to know reps is huge. Snow industry is literally ALL about who you know.

Good luck dude, I'm in the same boat you are. I'll be graduating this May with my ME degree.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Ok first I am going to sum up the good advise in this thread.

1. Its who you know and who knows you!
2. Working in the snowboard industry does not guarantee an awesome job of shredding.
3. You must pay your dues to get in.

Now my part:

I have worked in the industry for 15 years and still struggle to make it work(bright side I average 100+ days a season). Like BA I decided early on this is what I wanted. If its what you want then go for it. But there is no easy way. On the other hand what Snowolf said about finding a job that you enjoy and that also allows you to get your riding in can be just as rewarding. Figure out what you want wether it be a normal job that allows a bit of riding or a riding job that hardly pays. Good luck man I hope the best for you!


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

SnowMotion said:


> Ok first I am going to sum up the good advise in this thread.
> 
> 1. Its who you know and who knows you!
> 2. Working in the snowboard industry does not guarantee an awesome job of shredding.
> ...


Definitely a riding job that hardly pays. All I need is food, water, weed, and to be able to board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Figures someone that is moving to Boulder would say this.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nose Dradamous said:


> ...and who knows you.


WTH? You do jackstack


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cntthnko1 said:


> Definitely a riding job that hardly pays. All I need is food, water, weed, and to be able to board.



Your in trouble because we have no weed here. :cheeky4:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

How many people who make their living in the industry right now asked an internet forum how to get into the industry? The fact that you are here right now asking IMO means you are way far off. Either you work your dick off to unreasonable lengths, or just get lucky. And I bet you have a better chance at the latter.


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Figures someone that is moving to Boulder would say this.


What do you mean..



IdahoFreshies said:


> How many people who make their living in the industry right now asked an internet forum how to get into the industry? The fact that you are here right now asking IMO means you are way far off. Either you work your dick off to unreasonable lengths, or just get lucky. And I bet you have a better chance at the latter.


I don't see how a little advice could hurt. I'm 16, calm down.


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm going to give you the gods honest truth about the snowboard industry from someone that's paid his dues, worked his ass up from the most grunt level, has done product development with companies, marketing, blah blah blah. This goes out to all you people thinking you know as well.
> 
> *If you're going to be in the snowboard industry don't be in it because you wanted a "fun" job and you think it'll be cool. We have enough dumb fucks like that which contribute absolutely nothing to it and are just clock punchers doing the 9 to 5.* Literally this industry for most jobs functions on a Monday to Friday 9 to 5 work schedule, trade shows, and on snow demo's are a bit different.
> 
> ...


I rather have a job contributing to the snowboard industry than have a job as a pencil pusher for some greedy corporate or government enterprise. This is how I see it: As long as I live in America, a capitalist country, I am going to have a 9-5 job that "sucks my soul clean, and I will never get to ride". So I might as well have a job where I am around things I like, even if it still might be as hard as any other job. And yes I do think it will be "fun" and "cool" to work in R&D, however, no I am not going to be a "dumb fuck clock puncher". I am not a stereotype. If I do get lucky enough to get into the industry, I will with no doubt be a great contribution to it. That is for sure.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're 16 and don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.


----------



## cntthnko1 (Aug 26, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *I'm going to give you the gods honest truth about the snowboard industry from someone that's paid his dues, worked his ass up from the most grunt level, has done product development with companies, marketing, blah blah blah. This goes out to all you people thinking you know as well.*
> 
> If you're going to be in the snowboard industry don't be in it because you wanted a "fun" job and you think it'll be cool. *We have enough dumb fucks like that which contribute absolutely nothing to it and are just clock punchers doing the 9 to 5*. Literally this industry for most jobs functions on a Monday to Friday 9 to 5 work schedule, trade shows, and on snow demo's are a bit different.
> 
> ...





BurtonAvenger said:


> You're 16 and don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.


All I got from your "speech" is that "it's all who you know", well your first post already told me that. Clearly you're too egotistic to give me any good advice. You just went on a rant about how amazing your life is while failing to give me any helpful information on how you achieved it. Once again, I am not a stereotype.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

> Clearly you're too egotistic to give me any good advice. You just went on a rant about how amazing your life is while failing to give me any helpful information on how you achieved it. Once again, I am not a stereotype.


Hey Kid, WAKE THE FUCK UP

Not once in BAs post did he tell you not to pursue what you want, and I think he layed it out pretty well on what to expect.

You just want a pretty little shortcut road map that will lead you to your dream. You and all the other sniveling little bitches in this country just make me sick. It hard fucking world out there and you better get used to it or you will end up like so many in this country that covet what others have and blame it on what others have as unfair.

OK rant over


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

cntthnko1 said:


> I rather have a job contributing to the snowboard industry than have a job as a pencil pusher for some greedy corporate or government enterprise. This is how I see it: As long as I live in America, a capitalist country, I am going to have a 9-5 job that "sucks my soul clean, and I will never get to ride". So I might as well have a job where I am around things I like, even if it still might be as hard as any other job. And yes I do think it will be "fun" and "cool" to work in R&D, however, no I am not going to be a "dumb fuck clock puncher". I am not a stereotype. If I do get lucky enough to get into the industry, I will with no doubt be a great contribution to it. That is for sure.


Sounds to me like youre one of these new fangled communism/leftist socialism proponents. Your tone implies you loathe the capitalist system. Which is more or less built on an ideal called reasoned self interest. A job in the industry is also heavily reliant on this principle. Yourself comes first MOST of the time. If you don't keep that in mind you won't harbor the drive to push past the shitty parts of this path and you'll give up. You'll be surprised what things you find end up interesting you in college. And some of them maylead to a "pencil pushing" 9 to 5. Be ready for that. Someone has to sit in those cubicles.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cntthnko1 said:


> All I got from your "speech" is that "it's all who you know", well your first post already told me that. Clearly you're too egotistic to give me any good advice. You just went on a rant about how amazing your life is while failing to give me any helpful information on how you achieved it. Once again, I am not a stereotype.


You are a stereotype you represent the current crop of kids that has no sense of what the real world is like. 

Take what you want from what I said but who is the one that made it happen vs who is the one that's looking from the outside?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're 16 and don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.


Poignant. The whole thread condensed for the OP. If you can see the wisdom instead of how it hurts your feelers you are one step closer to that dream job buddy.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

cntthnko1 said:


> This is how I see it: As long as I live in America, a capitalist country, I am going to have a 9-5 job that "sucks my soul clean, and I will never get to ride".


You need to wake up and stop listening to the nonsense that gets passed to you and believe that it's the only route to life.

There are plenty of people not working those normal 9-5 jobs that suck your soul clean. They are thousands upon thousands of people who made businesses around what they love to do and are doing very well for themselves.

Some of those capitalists you hate so much are living amazing lives doing what they love to do.

Here's just one example in the snowboard industry: Can You Make A Very Good Living from Snowboard Training Videos? Yep.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Every time I made my passion my work it failed. I ended up quitting and it took the love of it away. I am not doing that again! Live and learn.

Edited to say I just responded to a spammer. Nice!


----------



## Cinic (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm interested to know what's happened to the OP now at the wise old age of 19 or 20. Making great contributions to something I'm sure.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowangel99 said:


> Every time I made my passion my work it failed. I ended up quitting and it took the love of it away. I am not doing that again! Live and learn.
> 
> Edited to say I just responded to a spammer. Nice!


you may now add necromancy to your resume skillset


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

What the fuck are you searching for to dig this thread up? Are you just going through archives out of boredom?


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I slept my way to the top.......


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> I slept my way to the top.......


Me too! Cool beans!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

snowklinger said:


> you may now add necromancy to your resume skillset


It was a spammer who posted that I responded to. Then admin deletes the post so yeah L on my forehead because it looks like I dug this up. Fn spammers 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

cntthnko1 said:


> So I was thinking, it is going to suck to grow up and get a 9:00 to 5:00 job at some place that I will most likely hate. I'm going to hate waking up everyday, and get no sleep every night. Whether I make a lot of money or not, I am going to have to throw away AT LEAST 8 hours of everyday. You take another 8 hours of everyday out for sleep. That leaves you only 8 hours and who knows to what societal bullshit that will go to.
> 
> SO, I thought why not get a job that I like? Now, it doesn't have to be in the snowboard industry; it could be surfboards, longboards, freebords, or skateboards. I'm not talking about being a professional, a retailer, etc. I mean building boards.
> 
> ...


Now that snowangel dug this thread up.... 

Inquiring minds want to know. Did you go be a rocket scientist or a ski bum?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

snowangel99 said:


> It was a spammer who posted that I responded to. Then admin deletes the post so yeah L on my forehead because it looks like I dug this up. Fn spammers


Muah-hah-hahhhhhh


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I think the key is to have a job where you're your own boss. But even that isn't a perfect fit...

My job isn't the most exciting (I'm a stock broker, so it's probably more exciting than some) but it pays well. I got the job through blind luck (not connections) and was hired over the phone because the company (a big, prestigious one that you've heard of) was desperately looking for someone for a particular area that didn't have any local/native talent. They needed to fill the spot immediately and I was willing to move... so I moved across the country (Atlanta to LA) for it and I'm glad that I took that risk. 

But the great thing about my job is that I set my own hours. But that's also the terrible thing about my job. Most of my clients are really nice retirees. I think of most of them as my grandparents. And they certainly treat me like I'm their grandkid - they bake me stuff, they ask me when I'm going to get married, etc... And although I could leave the office whenever I want to and let my assistant cover for me, I know that I'd be letting a ton of my clients down if I did. These people are depending on me and no matter how nice that powder might be, I can't put my own hobby ahead of their entire financial stability. 

I end up working more than I would if I was salaried lol. But my hope is that I can grow a bit more and then hire a junior partner who'll cover for me on powder days. That should happen at the end of the year for the 2017 season... assuming he/she doesn't need to hold their hand lol.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

snowangel99 said:


> It was a spammer who posted that I responded to. Then admin deletes the post so yeah L on my forehead because it looks like I dug this up. Fn spammers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk



I'm in Hong Kong now and this is the pic I snapped at the Ten Thousand Buddhas Monastery just to use as a troll warning here and on another forum I frequent. Could be used for spammers too.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I think the key is to have a job where you're your own boss. But even that isn't a perfect fit...
> 
> My job isn't the most exciting (I'm a stock broker, so it's probably more exciting than some) but it pays well. I got the job through blind luck (not connections) and was hired over the phone because the company (a big, prestigious one that you've heard of) was desperately looking for someone for a particular area that didn't have any local/native talent. They needed to fill the spot immediately and I was willing to move... so I moved across the country (Atlanta to LA) for it and I'm glad that I took that risk.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! It doesn't hurt that the job was in a nice place to live too  Don't you have to work/be on during market open and close? I have friends in Toronto who have to have lunch in every day because they can't leave the desk during market hours. Talk about being chained to the desk!

Hahahaha Noreaster! Love it. Have a great trip!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

snowangel99 said:


> That's awesome! It doesn't hurt that the job was in a nice place to live too  Don't you have to work/be on during market open and close? I have friends in Toronto who have to have lunch in every day because they can't leave the desk during market hours. Talk about being chained to the desk!
> 
> Hahahaha Noreaster! Love it. Have a great trip!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


yeah but in cali the market closes at 1PM (4pm est = 1pm pst). Plus I can always have other people cover me while I'm out. I'm not a terribly aggressive guy - most of my stuff is pretty plain vanilla meant for retirees. To use a baseball metaphor, I try to get a bunch of singles rather than homerun swings so I don't have to worry as much about the thing blowing up when I'm gone.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowangel99 said:


> It was a spammer who posted that I responded to. Then admin deletes the post so yeah L on my forehead because it looks like I dug this up. Fn spammers
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


lmao I'm in tears.


----------



## Psicko (Dec 26, 2015)

Haha, trolled by spammers.

Im in the medical field, I work 3 days a week. I have plenty of time to go snowboarding when the season is on. Unfortunately it is winding down, from here on out they are only open on the weekends and I work weekends.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

That shot.


----------



## DoubleA (Apr 30, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> What the fuck are you searching for to dig this thread up? Are you just going through archives out of boredom?


The stoke is strong with this one.


----------

